# Any 2 channel listeners



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

I love music. I am old school, I still prefer to listen to CDs. I'm listening to a pair of Klipsch Palladium P38s, and powering them with a 500x2 Emotiva amp, with an Emo pre-amp, Oppo CD player. P-312 sub.I do have a Auto-Engine Bluetooth Music Receiver. I don't have any room treatments, but a nice sized room for sound. Here's a pic of my home theater.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Stereo fan here, too. Yamaha A-S801 integrated amp, matching CD player. Old Marantz belt drive turntable w/ Audio Technica cart. JM Labs (Focal) speakers. Grado headphones for late at night. Had a MK sub, but unplugged it and quit using it.


----------

